# What gun would you pick from these.



## Scott10d (Jan 16, 2010)

New kimber custom ii $739,spring field A1 with target sight new $809, or spring field A1 stainless used $859 looks new. These are 1911 thanks scott


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Scott10d said:


> New kimber custom ii $739,spring field A1 with target sight new $809, or spring field A1 stainless used $859 looks new. These are 1911 thanks scott


New Springfield would be my choice.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I second the new springfield. Never been a fan of stainless or used guns


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I am a fan of highly rust-resistant firearms and I generally like the way stainless steel guns look...

...but if "target sight" means it has screw/click-adjustable rear sight, then I'll have to agree with the others, above.


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 16, 2010)

The rear sight is adjustable on the new Springfield ,the used one is black looking stainless and has three whit dots for sights. Thanks again


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

Agree with the others, I have wanted a Springfield 1911 for awhile now

Keith


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

SA without a doubt.The only Kimber I would consider is a first generation and they aren't abundant,anything after that is hit and miss on quality.


----------



## Scott10d (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I will go pick the new sa in morning thanks guys I am kinda new to hand guns


----------

